# LX5 Image Quality issues



## anortherner (May 23, 2012)

Hello there just a quick question regarding the LX5. I've had the camera for quite a few months now but have not had much chance to use it, although when I have done I have been quite disappointed with the results I have been getting ie pictures appearing very blurry and grainy. Could anyone give me some advice on best settings to improve the picture quality? also what is the best picture size to use in the camera settings it is currently on 9.5m 3776x2520 3:2.

Regards

Dan


----------



## anortherner (May 24, 2012)

Seem's like it's because I had the camera in 3:2 when I use 16:9 the pictures come out a lot better and I don't have to zoom in. Anybody know why this is??


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 24, 2012)

Dan, tell me, have you considered RTFM?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2012)

With my new camera it took me too long to realise that if I play with the sensitivity settings, "full auto" doesn't fix that ....


----------



## anortherner (May 24, 2012)

Yes I have well some of it I've got a book I'm just confused why it's doing that it shouldnt be blurry like that surely...


----------



## editor (May 24, 2012)

Can you post up examples please?


----------



## anortherner (May 24, 2012)

hmm seems to be some problem with uploading files at the moment.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2012)

Try shooting in the iAuto and post up the results.


----------



## anortherner (May 24, 2012)

These shots I have were taken in iAuto mode.


----------



## anortherner (May 25, 2012)

There seems to be a problem with uploading the pictures, is there a file size limit?


----------



## fractionMan (May 25, 2012)

anortherner said:


> There seems to be a problem with uploading the pictures, is there a file size limit?


 
I sometimes find the files don't upload, it helps if you do it in 'more options' mode or whatever.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2012)

Can you not post them on Flickr or something?


----------



## anortherner (May 25, 2012)

Ok here is an example http://www.flickr.com/photos/daniel_norman/7268267684/in/photostream/lightbox/ I'm not sure if you will be able to see it very well but on the tree branches, its kind of squashed up and blurred its only when you zoom in on the photo that it becomes clear if you know what I mean? Could it be because I'm using a widescreen monitor to view them ?


----------



## anortherner (May 26, 2012)

I can upload some more if that's not clear?


----------



## cybertect (May 26, 2012)

I'm struggling to see any problems there.


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 26, 2012)

anortherner said:


> There seems to be a problem with uploading the pictures, is there a file size limit?


Yes, 256k


----------



## stowpirate (May 26, 2012)

anortherner said:


> Ok here is an example http://www.flickr.com/photos/daniel_norman/7268267684/in/photostream/lightbox/ I'm not sure if you will be able to see it very well but on the tree branches, its kind of squashed up and blurred its only when you zoom in on the photo that it becomes clear if you know what I mean? Could it be because I'm using a widescreen monitor to view them ?


 
Are we talking about zoom lens distortion ? If so that is a problem with all zoom lens cameras. They compromise on design and cost. I think the LX5 distortion is well controlled as it is only a medium power zoom. To get the best results you really need a DSLR with a prime lens attached.


----------



## anortherner (May 26, 2012)

Sorry if I'm not making myself clear. The problem is when I take a picture (without any zoom) the image appears fine on the camera's display, it's only when I put the images on the computer and view them as normal in Windows Photo Viewer, they appear blurry until I zoom in, which clears the blurriness but the image is very large, I'm sure this didn't used to happen. Could it be that I need to change the picture size setting? It's currently on 9M 3968X2232 16:9


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 26, 2012)

anortherner said:


> Sorry if I'm not making myself clear. The problem is when I take a picture (without any zoom) the image appears fine on the camera's display, it's only when I put the images on the computer and view them as normal in Windows Photo Viewer, they appear blurry until I zoom in, which clears the blurriness but the image is very large, I'm sure this didn't used to happen. Could it be that I need to change the picture size setting? It's currently on 9M 3968X2232 16:9


 
What resolution is your monitor (right-click on your desktop, left-click on properties, look under "settings" tab. There'll be part that says "screen resolution". I'm betting that the difference between your monitor resolution and image resolution is about x3, and that's why you're having to zoom in with whatever viewer you use.

In other words, fuck-all wrong with your camera, fuck-all wrong with your monitor, fuck-all wrong with your software. You *don't* need to change your camera's resolution, you merely need to remember that your camera's resolution will produce an image with a fuckload more pixels than your monitor can handle, which is why you have to zoom in.

 _Oy vey_!


----------



## anortherner (May 26, 2012)

My monitor resolution is 1366x768


----------



## anortherner (May 26, 2012)

I just wanted to make sure there is no problem with the camera as pictures used to come out fine on the monitor with my old camera and I suppose I was a little disappointed with the results I was getting as the images from other LX5's on the web are really pin sharp and detailed, thats all.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2012)

anortherner said:


> My monitor resolution is 1366x768


 
So, a third of the resolution of the images your camera is taking.
Here's a bit of practical for you: Reset your camera's standard image size to something close to your monitor resolution, then go and take some test-shots around the house or garden with it.
Now, look at them in your image viewer.
Look sharp, don't they?

You're mistaking your perception of a large image with a hell of a lot of detail for lack of sharpness, that's all. I take my pictures on my DSLR at full resolution (in this case just under 7megapixels), and as long as I remember to reduce the size I view the shots at on my monitor, they're fine. Once you get into the routine of doing so, and of noting the focal point in your shots, so that the camera is actually focusing on what you want it to focus on, you'll get all the clarity and detail you can deal with.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2012)

anortherner said:


> I just wanted to make sure there is no problem with the camera as pictures used to come out fine on the monitor with my old camera and I suppose I was a little disappointed with the results I was getting as the images from other LX5's on the web are really pin sharp and detailed, thats all.


 
How does your old camera's resolution compare with the LX5?


----------



## anortherner (May 27, 2012)

OK thanks, I'll try your suggestion  Oh the LX5 is in a whole different league to my old camera... My last camera was a lot lower spec and a lot lower price! hehe I think your right and I'm just tripping myself out with picture sizes and monitor resolutions lol


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 23, 2012)

anortherner said:


> Seem's like it's because I had the camera in 3:2 when I use 16:9 the pictures come out a lot better and I don't have to zoom in. Anybody know why this is??


 
I'm just trying the exact same change with the Fuji Finepix F80 EXR. Not sure if these cameras are at all comparable.


----------



## anortherner (Jul 18, 2012)

I take all what I said back....after a good few weeks and a nice holiday, I've had lots of time to really test the camera out and I have to say the picture quality is just stunning! highly recommend this camera and look forward to getting to know the manual controls better. I can see many happy years with this camera


----------

